# [Projektvorstellung] Slagoon



## Rockstady (18. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte hier mein aktuelles Java-Projekt vorstellen.

Es handelt sich um ein Plattform-Spiel mit 2 verschiedenen Spielmodi für bis zu 4 Spieler an einem PC.
Ich hatte Lust mal etwas mit der Iso-Perspektive zu machen und so habe ich erst die "Welt" erstellt und danach die Spielidee entwickelt.
Die Auflösung ist 1000x800 und ist nicht veränderbar, also alle Netbooks haben leider Pech. 
Ich habe das Projekt so gut wie abgeschlossen, es hat in etwa 2 Wochen in Anspruch genommen. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar, allerdings bitte keine neuen großen Feature-Ideen. Bitte beachtet auch bitte die Positionierung der Controls, ob diese so passen.
Sound habe ich bewusst keinen eingebaut, da dieser mMn bei Minispiel oft nur auf die Nerven geht und zumindest bei mir meist am PC sowieso Musik läuft.

Eine Erklärung des Spiels schreibe ich hier bewusst nicht, da es selbsterklärend sein soll und ohne Anleitung spielbar sein sollte, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, muss ich noch nachbessern.

Um mal einen kleinen Eindruck zu erhalten:










Die Grafiken sind von Reiner`s Tilesets, bei dem ich mich an dieser Stelle auch ganz herzlich für die wunderbare Arbeit bedanken möchte.

Download

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Rückmeldungen eintrudeln. 

Grüße Rockstady


----------



## Marco13 (18. Sep 2010)

Hmja. Grafisch ja ganz hübsch, die Steuerung durch die Drehung um 45° zumindest für mich etwas gewöhnungsbedüftig, "Schlafstörung": sleep muss mit einer Zahl >= 0 aufgerufen werden, aber für einen einzelnen Spieler is das ganze ja nicht gedacht...


----------



## Sonecc (18. Sep 2010)

Rockstady hat gesagt.:


> Die Auflösung ist 1000x800 und ist nicht veränderbar, also alle Netbooks haben leider Pech.



Ganz schlechte Aussage. Finde Games sollten sich anpassen können. Desweiteren ist 1000x800 unüblich. 1024x768 könnte ich verstehen, aber die größe?

Ansonsten find ich es ganz schick, nette arbeit.


----------



## Friedhelm (19. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

Ich sage mal was zur Usability/ zum Interface:

- Schriften sehen nett aus
- Der Hintergrund (echtes Grass Bild) sollte verfremdet werden (Verlauf/Effekt/ oder ähnliches), jedenfalls so dass es zum "Ganzen" passt (bisher sieht es etwas dahin geklatscht aus), oder man macht unter den Menüpunkten ein halbtransparenten Rahmen
- Pfeil (--->) Passt nicht zur netten Schrift
- Menü ist gar nicht als solches zu erkennen (man sollte auf einen Blick sehen können das da ein Menü zu sehen ist, und man etwas auswählen soll: siehe einfaches Quake 1 Menü)
- Slagoon Überschrift zu klein
- Ansonsten: Stoppuhr- und Tasten-Grafiken passen nicht zum Rest


----------



## Rockstady (19. Sep 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Ganz schlechte Aussage. Finde Games sollten sich anpassen können. Desweiteren ist 1000x800 unüblich. 1024x768 könnte ich verstehen, aber die größe?
> 
> Ansonsten find ich es ganz schick, nette arbeit.



Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ich habe 1000x800 genommen, weil es für mich einfacher zum Rechnen war. Ich weiß schon, dass 1024x768 "üblicher" ist, aber heutzutage ist dies eigentlich auch nicht mehr wirklich verbreitet. Generell gebe ich dir schon recht, dass Games skalierbar sein sollten, allerdings fand ich diesen Punkt im Bezug auf Aufwand/Nutzen bei meinem Projekt eher unnötig.


----------



## Rockstady (19. Sep 2010)

Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich sage mal was zur Usability/ zum Interface:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung!

- Zum Hintergrund: Ich habe mehrere Leute Probe spielen lassen und diese jeweils gefragt, ob im Hintergrund ein Foto oder eine simple Textur besser passen würde und keiner hat sich am Foto gestört. Der Punkt ist mir allerdings schon aufgefallen. Wenn man das Motto ändert, dann bekommt man noch andere Hintergrundbilder, vielleicht passen diese besser. 
- Pfeil ist eigentlich von der gleichen Schriftart, ansonsten fiel mir kein geeignetes "Marker"-Symbol ein.
- So ist es vielleicht nicht als Menü zu erkennen, wenn man allerdings nach dem Splashscreen dort hin gelangt, denke ich, ist es klar.
- Überschrift kann ich noch größer anpassen, ist gerade genauso groß wie auf dem Splashscreen und des wollte ich einheitlich haben
- Tasten-Grafik passt vom Style her nicht, hast du Recht, wusste keine bessere Möglichkeit und einfachen Text hinschreiben wollte ich auch nicht.

Danke nochmals für die Kommentare.
Rockstady


----------



## Gast2 (19. Sep 2010)

> Ich weiß schon, dass 1024x768 "üblicher" ist, aber heutzutage ist dies eigentlich auch nicht mehr wirklich verbreitet.


Naja, jedes 10" Netbook beherrscht diese Auflösung noch. Das es nicht mehr verbreitet ist stimmt also so nicht.



> - Pfeil ist eigentlich von der gleichen Schriftart, ansonsten fiel mir kein geeignetes "Marker"-Symbol ein.


Ich würde den Pfeil entweder kleiner machen (halb so groß wie die Schrift) oder z.b. einen einfachen Punkt nehmen.
Wenn ein Menüpunkt angewählt ist könnte der noch in so schlangenbewegungen auf und ab fliegen, dann sieht man gleich dass da was los ist


----------



## Network (19. Sep 2010)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt, ist: Das ist einfach toll : D
Alleine macht es vieleicht nur ein paar Minuten Spass, aber zusammen!!! : D

Der Mehrspielermodus macht ja mal richtig Spaß, zu 4. wirds ein"wenig" eng, 
(abhilfe schafft eine 2. Tastatur)

Mal eine Kritik nicht zu deinen Texturen(ich finde die stören nicht):
-> Wie wärs wenn man soviel Gold transportieren könnte wie man will. Dadurch dass man ja alles verliert sobald man runterfällt...
-> Der Survivalmodus ist ganz nett, jedoch fast ausschließlich Glück, es währe witzig wenn auch hier wieder Steinchen zurückkommen würden, genau wie beim Goldsuchmodus, jedoch halt mehr Steine gleichzeitig weg sind.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (19. Sep 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Naja, jedes 10" Netbook beherrscht diese Auflösung noch. Das es nicht mehr verbreitet ist stimmt also so nicht.
> 
> 
> Ich würde den Pfeil entweder kleiner machen (halb so groß wie die Schrift) oder z.b. einen einfachen Punkt nehmen.
> Wenn ein Menüpunkt angewählt ist könnte der noch in so schlangenbewegungen auf und ab fliegen, dann sieht man gleich dass da was los ist



Also eigentlich ist das 1024x600


----------



## Rockstady (19. Sep 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Naja, jedes 10" Netbook beherrscht diese Auflösung noch. Das es nicht mehr verbreitet ist stimmt also so nicht.



Habe schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben, dass die Netbooks leider Pech gehabt haben. Ist schade, ich weiß schon, aber sorry. Ein Netbook ist fürs Zocken ja eigentlich auch weniger gedachte. Mit der Auflösung habe ich gleich in meinem einleitenden Post geschrieben, weil ich weiß, dass es ein Kritikpunkt ist, ich finds auch nicht cool, aber wie gesagt, der Aufwand / Nutzen war nicht lohnenswert für mich.



EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde den Pfeil entweder kleiner machen (halb so groß wie die Schrift) oder z.b. einen einfachen Punkt nehmen.
> Wenn ein Menüpunkt angewählt ist könnte der noch in so schlangenbewegungen auf und ab fliegen, dann sieht man gleich dass da was los ist



Den Pfeil zu einem Punkt machen, des hört sich ganz ordentlich an, werde ich mal schauen, wie es dann aussieht. Schlangenbewegungen empfinde ich persönlich dabei eher als störend.


----------



## Rockstady (19. Sep 2010)

Network hat gesagt.:


> Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt, ist: Das ist einfach toll : D
> Alleine macht es vieleicht nur ein paar Minuten Spass, aber zusammen!!! : D



Genauso ist es eigentlich auch gedacht. Alleine ist es nicht wirklich unterhaltsam, Fokus liegt mehr auf Mehrspieler.



Network hat gesagt.:


> Mal eine Kritik nicht zu deinen Texturen(ich finde die stören nicht):
> -> Wie wärs wenn man soviel Gold transportieren könnte wie man will. Dadurch dass man ja alles verliert sobald man runterfällt...
> -> Der Survivalmodus ist ganz nett, jedoch fast ausschließlich Glück, es währe witzig wenn auch hier wieder Steinchen zurückkommen würden, genau wie beim Goldsuchmodus, jedoch halt mehr Steine gleichzeitig weg sind.



Deine Idee mit dem "mehr" Gold transportieren klingt ganz gut. Werde ich vielleicht einbauen. Habs am Anfang mit nur einem Gold gemacht, weils da von den Grafiken gut gepasst hat (leerer Korb, voller Korb) und weils mir fairer erschien, weil die Positionen vom Gold ja auch immer zufällig sind. Kann ja sein, dass dann mehrere nebeneinander auftauchen und des wäre ja bisschen doof dann.
Mit dem Survivalmodus hast du recht, ist eigentlich (fast) nur Glück. Wenn Steinchen wieder kommen, finde ich, zögert es sich zu sehr in die Länge, finde es so schon manchmal zu lange. Mit mehreren Leuten konnte ich es selbst noch gar nicht testen. 

Danke für euer tolles Feedback, freut mich, mal andere Meinungen zu hören. :toll:


----------



## Gast2 (19. Sep 2010)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also eigentlich ist das 1024x600


Lässt sich aber prima auf 1024x768 umstellen, man sieht dann halt etwas mehr


----------



## M4D-M4X (21. Sep 2010)

Ich habs gestern mal gespielt und finde es schon schade, dass keine Hintergrundmusik oder Sounds implementiert wurden.

Das Spielprinzip finde ich super!

Was das spiel für mich noch zusätzlich lustig gestalten würde wäre:

- den anderen Spieler von der Kante zu stoßen
- Verstellbare Zeit wie oft ein Stein wegfällt
- vllt. verschiedene Charaktere (z.B nen Bär oder nen Wolf)


----------



## Sonecc (21. Sep 2010)

Meine Freundin hat nen Laptop, der max. 1024 x 768 schafft. Das ding ist nicht ewig alt (etwas über 2 jahre, war damals halt günstig...) tut aber auch nix zur Sache. Meine Eltern, Großeltern und beste Freundin erwähne ich mal nicht.
Was wäre für dich denn eine "übliche" Auflösung?


----------



## The_S (21. Sep 2010)

Auch die meisten 15,4 bis 15,6 Zoll Laptops, wie sie gebräuchlich sind, schaffen in der Höhe keine 800.


----------



## Sonecc (21. Sep 2010)

Siehe aktuelle Notebooks von Dell unc Co (grade mal drübergeschaut)


----------



## Volvagia (23. Sep 2010)

Das Meiste wurde ja schon gesagt, ich verwende an meinen Desktop-Rechner übrigens auch 1024 * 768, weil ich sonst kaum noch was lesen kann.
Was ich interessanter finden würde, wäre eine Art Taktik-Modus, wo alle Spieler einmal ziehen, und danach ein Stein herunterfällt. (Falls das nicht als "große Feature-Idee" gilt. ^^)


----------



## spyboot (23. Sep 2010)

Interessant wäre eine Art Maus-Steuerung da der Hauptschwierigkeitsgrad momentan beim erlernen der Steuerung liegt.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Sep 2010)

Hmja, ich hab' auch erst mal meinen Nager traktiert bis mir das gedämmert hat (auch im Menü). Aber ... spätestens bei zwei Spielern hätte der mit der Maus ja einen Vorteil....


----------



## Friedhelm (24. Sep 2010)

Interface:

Ich habs eben mal gespielt... und 

1. wollte auf "weiter" klicken (mit der Maus). Ging nicht.
2. während dem Spiel verschwinden Quadrate die man benötigt um das Korn zu erreichen (Dead End). 
3. die Bewegung mit den Pfeiltasten manchmal verwirrend.
4. am Spielende erscheint "Gewinnt!".  Aber dem User ist nicht klar was er jetzt machen soll.
5. Menü ist nicht schlüssig: mal ändert man mit "Enter" mal mit "Pfeiltasten (rechts/links)" (beides müsste gleichzeitg bei allen Menüpunkten möglich sein)


Meine weiteren Vorschläge:

- Andere Grafik für die Stopuhr nehmen oder schwarzen Rand drum machen
- "Weiter" in "Enter" umbennen
- Figur nicht "beamen" lassen, sondern laufen oder fliegen, damit sich die Figur nicht mehr so "ruckartig" bewegt.
- Menüpfeil von "--->" in ">" ändern (die Striche davor sehen hässlich aus   )
- Sounds hinzufügen
- Beim Start des Spiels das Window auf dem Bildschirm zentrieren:
Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
int xStart = d.width/2 - frameWidth()/2;
int yStart = d.height/2 - frameHeight()/2;
frame.setLocation(xStart,yStart);


----------



## Volvagia (24. Sep 2010)

Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
> int xStart = d.width/2 - frameWidth()/2;
> int yStart = d.height/2 - frameHeight()/2;
> frame.setLocation(xStart,yStart);


PS: setLocationRelativeTo(null); macht das selbe.


----------



## Friedhelm (24. Sep 2010)

Richtig, das verwende ich auch, hatte es auf die Schnelle nur nicht gefunden


----------



## Rockstady (25. Sep 2010)

Vorgenommene Änderungen:

- "Weiter" auf Startseite in "Press Enter" geändert und bisschen verkleinert
- Menü-Marker von "--->" in "." geändert und diesen zappeln lassen
- "Slagoon"-Schriftzug im Menü vergrößert und zentriert
- Weisses halbtransparentes Rechtecke hinter Menüpunkte gelegt
- "Press Enter" nach Ende des Spiels eingeblendet
- Bild von Stoppuhr ausgetauscht
- Fenster zentriert dargestellt

Hier ein neuer Screenshot des Menüs:






Download

Danke für die vielen Kommentare. Ich nehme im nächsten Posting dazu Stellung.

Grüße
Rockstady


----------



## Rockstady (25. Sep 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle, die geantwortet haben, freut mich zu sehen, dass Leute mein Game testen bzw. sich dieses anschauen! Danke!!! :applaus:



M4D-M4X hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs gestern mal gespielt und finde es schon schade, dass keine Hintergrundmusik oder Sounds implementiert wurden.
> 
> Das Spielprinzip finde ich super!
> 
> ...



Was für eine Hintergrundmusik würde denn passen? Kann mir nur so ein "Geduddel" vorstellen und sowas finde ich nicht sonderlich spannend. 
Wenn man einen Spieler von der Kante stossen könnte, dann würde wohl alle Spieler nur noch dies machen ohne Gold zu sammeln. Oder wie baut man dies "sinnvoll" ein?
Die Idee mit der einstellbaren Zeit wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings wollen viele Spieler so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten sowieso nicht, sondern drücken einfach auf "Spiel starten". Und im Menü selbst wie ich diese Einstellung im Bezug zu den anderen irgendwie unpassend.
Wenn ich tolle Grafiken bzw. einen Grafiker hätte, dann könnte man schon noch andere Charaktere einbauen, diese haben ja allerdings keine spielerischen Auswirkungen, also lohnt sich dies?



Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Meine Freundin hat nen Laptop, der max. 1024 x 768 schafft. Das ding ist nicht ewig alt (etwas über 2 jahre, war damals halt günstig...) tut aber auch nix zur Sache. Meine Eltern, Großeltern und beste Freundin erwähne ich mal nicht.
> Was wäre für dich denn eine "übliche" Auflösung?


Ja, ist mir schon klar, dass die Auflösung ein Problem ist. Habe dies anfangs so geplant und möchte dies nachträglich nicht ändern, wäre zu viel Aufwand. Und die von dir beschriebenen Personen sind ja auch nicht gerade meine Zielgruppe bzw. treiben sich diese für gewöhnlich nicht in einem solchen Forum herum. 
Habe angenommen, dass die Java-Leute eh alle große Bildschirme zu Hause haben. 



Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Was ich interessanter finden würde, wäre eine Art Taktik-Modus, wo alle Spieler einmal ziehen, und danach ein Stein herunterfällt. (Falls das nicht als "große Feature-Idee" gilt. ^^)


Vom Code her ist dies wohl eher fast ein neues Spiel, wäre dann praktisch so eine Art Runden-Strategie. Dann fehtl allerdings ja die ganze Dynamik und obs dann noch Spaß macht, bin ich eher skeptisch.



spyboot hat gesagt.:


> Interessant wäre eine Art Maus-Steuerung da der Hauptschwierigkeitsgrad momentan beim erlernen der Steuerung liegt.


Wenn ein Spieler die Maus verwenden darf, hat dieser Vorteile und irritiert die anderen durch den Mauszeiger. Steuerung sollte ja eigentlich auch sehr schnell erlernt werden.



Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Interface:
> 
> Ich habs eben mal gespielt... und
> 
> ...


1. Ist geändert.
2. Zufallsprinzip. Für gewöhnlich erscheinen Felder aber auch wieder sehr schnell und neue Wege eröffnen sich.
3. Man gewöhnt sich daran. 
4. Ist geändert.
5. Normal wählt man immer mit Enter bzw. Leertaste. Bei der Zeit / Punkten braucht man ja 2 Tasten, um diese zu erhöhen oder zu erniedrigen, deswegen gehts hier nicht anders. Allerdings gehen neben den Pfeiltasten auch +/- auf Tastatur und Numpad.



Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Meine weiteren Vorschläge:
> 
> - Andere Grafik für die Stopuhr nehmen oder schwarzen Rand drum machen
> - "Weiter" in "Enter" umbennen
> ...


- Stoppuhr Grafik ist geändert, ist diese besser? Fand keine so gute. 
- "Press Enter"
- Die Animation ist schwer umzusetzen und es würde ja eine gewisse Zeit dauern, bis die Figur dann am Ziel angekommen ist und dann kann die Plattform schon verschwinden.
- Menü-Marker ist nun ein Punkt
- Was für Sounds hälts du für geeignet?
- Fenster ist zentriert, danke für den Tipp, wusste ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Friedhelm (25. Sep 2010)

Anbei ein kleiner Screenshot mit weiteren Verbesserungsideen.

- Unter der Stopuhr ist noch ein kleiner Schatten der stört.
- Transparenz des Menühintergrundes verringern, so das der Hintergrund noch ein bisschen mehr ausgeblendet wird.
- Mögliche Hintergrundmusik... so ähnlich wie bei "Wer wird Millionär?", etwas ruhiges, spannendes tiefes (Grummeln), das sich nur minimal ändert
- Sounds: Dem Untergrund entsprechend (Eis, Stein, ...) 
- Punkt 3. Ich weiss jetzt auch warum das Spiel mit den Pfeiltasten bei mir Verwirrung auslöst:

Ich denke auf dem diagonalen Schachbrett so (siehe Screenshot 2):

W....D
...S
A

Aber im Spiel muss man so spielen:

A.....W
...S
......D

(A = links, S = zurück, D = rechts, W = vorwärts)


Ansonsten sind die Änderungen gelungen


----------

